# REQUEST: Sell Me A PowerKVM VPS For Under $7



## DomainBop (Mar 23, 2016)

If any of you OVH based providers want to set yourself apart from the crowd and be the first to start offering PowerKVM VPS's out of RBX for under $7 monthly I might be interested.  A Power8 OpenStack offering would be even better as long as you keep it under $7  (_it's been impossible to find a Power8 VPS since OVH/Runabove ended their Power8 lab_).  


***


SoYouStart launched a new server line with amazing specs for the price.:



> Serveur IBM Power 8
> 192 Threads
> CPU 3.02GHz
> 2x12cores - 8threads par core
> ...



Virtualization options for Power8 servers: https://www.ibm.com/support/knowledgecenter/linuxonibm/liaam/liaamvirtoptions.htm


MongoDB and MariaDB already offer Power8 versions so these servers would be great for heavy data processing with large databases...big data


----------



## HN-Matt (Mar 23, 2016)

You can always try http://www.datapigtechnologies.com. I hear they're ahead of the curve in the PowerKVM game!


----------



## fm7 (Mar 23, 2016)

What about $7 x 256 monthly? 


2 x Power8 3.0Ghz


512 GB


2 x 400 GB SSD + 6 x 1.2 TB SAS 10K


----------



## James Ward (Dec 29, 2017)

DomainBop said:


> If any of you OVH based providers want to set yourself apart from the crowd and be the first to start offering PowerKVM VPS's out of RBX for under $7 monthly I might be interested. A Power8 OpenStack offering would be even better as long as you keep it under $7 (_it's been impossible to find a Power8 VPS since OVH/Runabove ended their Power8 lab_).
> 
> 
> ***
> ...



Learn Excel courses with yodalearning, we provide courses from beginner to advance excel training online. Also provide powerpoint, VBA Macros, Outlook, MS Office Productivity and many more online courses. Online Excel Training Classes Near Me, We are near to your location just sign up on yodalearning.com for best excel online courses

<a href="https://yodalearning.com/courses/become-a-piwik-expert-google-analytics-alternative">Become a Piwik Expert</a>

<a href="https://yodalearning.com/courses/become-data-analyst-using-python">Become a Data Analyst</a>


----------

